# Decided on the D90



## former230 (May 22, 2003)

After doing much research, which included perusing some of the excellent shots/comments in this very forum, I have decided to buy a D90. Now I have exciting task of finding a great deal on one. Too bad I didn't come to this conclusion earlier or I could have taken advantage of some of the black friday deals on this camera. 

I am hoping there are more sales to be had around Christmas time (before or after). If anyone comes across any deal that is particularly enticing, please post it for me! TIA

Then I can research the best combo of lenses I will need that fit my shooting style. 

Thanks to all who post in this forum as I have most likely used your comments/pictures as DD in my search....


----------



## 1fastg (Oct 4, 2010)

d300 right here


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

former230 said:


> After doing much research, which included perusing some of the excellent shots/comments in this very forum, I have decided to buy a D90. Now I have exciting task of finding a great deal on one. Too bad I didn't come to this conclusion earlier or I could have taken advantage of some of the black friday deals on this camera.
> 
> I am hoping there are more sales to be had around Christmas time (before or after). If anyone comes across any deal that is particularly enticing, please post it for me! TIA
> 
> ...


the price of D90 has dropped from around $850 to $730 (amazon.com) because of the D7000 ($1200) that is coming out, still holding at retail price right now.


----------



## former230 (May 22, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> the price of D90 has dropped from around $850 to $730 (amazon.com) because of the D7000 ($1200) that is coming out, still holding at retail price right now.


Thanks Dave. That is the body only price correct?

edit: yup, I answered my own question. thanks.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

former230 said:


> Thanks Dave. That is the body only price correct?
> 
> edit: yup, I answered my own question. thanks.


Yes, You can get a D90 "demo" from [email protected] in eBay for about $610-$630 plus $16 shipping.
http://completed******.ebay.com/Cam...p=12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1514&_udhi=&_udlo=

* Nikon USA Factory Demo 
* Mint Condition 
* Nikon D90 Digital SLR Camera Body 
* 1 Year Warranty Included

You can verify that the shutter count is minimal by taking a .jpg or raw, and without post process submit the image to http://www.myshuttercount.com/

When you post process an image some of the EXIF may be deleted by the post process software.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

There weren't many, if any Black Friday deals on Nikon dSLRs. Nikon currently has a rebate program on their camera kits. I suggest the following online sites:

www.abesofmaine.com
www.beachcamera.com

They are all authorized Nikon dealers and reputable. I've dealt with them on many items with no problems.

I've been shooting Nikon since 1970 and think you've made a wise choice. They make great cameras and lenses.

Hope this helps...JL


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Oh, God, if I can't have a Porsche GT2 RS can Santa bring me a D3S?


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

D90 is pretty cheap right now if you use a lens rebate. Like D90 kit + 70-300 VR is around $1240, and you get $700 worth of lenses with the D90.


----------

